# Thailand vs. Vietnam



## HKGG

I am looking to buy a little condo in an up and coming economic hotspot. I'm deciding between Thailand and Vietnam, both part of the MITI-V. I am wondering if anyone here have insight on comparison between these two countries (Thailand vs Vietnam, or Bangkok vs. HCMC). Thank you very much.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I don't know a thing about Vietnam, but, you can't actually buy and own property in Thailand.


----------



## paul2323

You can buy condos in Thailand just fine, as long as not on the ground level floor, so must be up one floor or higher so there is no connection to the land ownership that comes with ground floor condos and houses.


----------



## Crawford

There was an article in the Weekend Financial Times describing the huge development taking place in Vietnam - Ho Chi Minh city especially.

Having recently visited there I was impressed with the new areas springing up in the city and the, obviously, vast amounts of money being invested.

Also Da Nang. on the coast, had many new condos and upscale shopping malls being built.

While on a personal level Vietnam did not appeal too much (too much trash for my tastes), if investment is what you are looking for, Vietnam is certainly on the up and up.


----------



## web1200

I've been to both cities. I can tell you that BKK is currently a powerhouse in term of business in SE Asia. If you're into buying a condo, the prices in BKK are more mature compared to Saigon. I'd personally go for Saigon.


----------



## dhream

Then there's BUYER BEWARE here:

Oh and THEN the local Thai kahunas wanted the BBC guy jailed for 5 years for even reporting on it. that's here: 

Vietnam is still firmly under Communist rule, not rule of law, make of that what you will. 

it is one thing to be a Multinational developer, it is quite another being an Expat with few rights, if any, of the sort that you'd expect in your homeland.


----------

